# Showstopper products



## Pamella Renaldi (Mar 6, 2010)

Is there anyone that uses showstopper and the other products like super fuel and joint strong? Does your dog get any improvements after using these products? If so, what are they? I'm planning to get them if they are good.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I did, and no substantial improvement, if any, was noted. But every dog is an individual...


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Pamella Renaldi said:


> Is there anyone that uses showstopper and the other products like super fuel and joint strong? Does your dog get any improvements after using these products? If so, what are they? I'm planning to get them if they are good.


Hi Pamela,

I used K9 Super Fuel after hard work outs. In my opinion it helps with the recovery time. For Mals that run on nitrus it really helps.

I get it from Terry Fisk (WDF member) and if you order the bigger size, free shipping.


----------



## Pamella Renaldi (Mar 6, 2010)

Candy Eggert said:


> Hi Pamela,
> 
> I used K9 Super Fuel after hard work outs. In my opinion it helps with the recovery time. For Mals that run on nitrus it really helps.
> 
> I get it from Terry Fisk (WDF member) and if you order the bigger size, free shipping.


I think the company handles free shipping only within the United States. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Pamella Renaldi said:


> I think the company handles free shipping only within the United States. Correct me if I'm wrong.


Oh dang, I didn't realize that you were outside the US  Unless you have a distributor where you reside, I'd check with Terry to see what she offers.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Nicole Stark said:


> I did, and no substantial improvement, if any, was noted. But every dog is an individual...


I had the same experience as Nicole. I do like it from the standpoint of adding some flavor to things, to encourage the dog to eat/drink more. I also used it to mix other things, like glucosamine/MSM powder, into. Helped hide the taste.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

We use and sell ShowStopper and other Animal Natural products as Candace mentioned. The results will differ per the dog, age, breed, physical condition, activity level,etc. Many of the benefits are not obvious, tissue repair, immune booster, oxygen delivery, etc. Your product choice will also depend on the dog's needs. I'll be happy to answer any of your questions, we do ship internationally and split the shipping cost with our customers.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Pamella Renaldi said:


> Is there anyone that uses showstopper and the other products like super fuel and joint strong? Does your dog get any improvements after using these products? If so, what are they? I'm planning to get them if they are good.


Hi,

I have used the K9 Superfuel with several of my dogs. The first dog I used it on always was on empty by day 3 or 4 of a seminar week. I started the Super fuel a week or so before training, fed it up until about 3 or 4 days after a seminar and never had an issue with her energy lagging by day 3 again. I also think it helped keep her more mentally sharp.

My male now is super high energy and gives himself completely to the work. I usually give the K9 Superfuel a couple days before and during and after and I have never had an injury issue with him.

I also used the cookies with super fuel in them as I do not feed right after working my dog (as in a meal), and a small cookie works great.

We are having an issue getting the canin naturals up here in Canada so I have stopped using the show stopper. But I did like it for keeping nice weight on the dogs.

I like the product.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

I use K9 Puppy Gold on the older pups and the yonger pups I use K9 Puppy Gold Gold Standard puppy builder I noticed nice coats and healthier weights on the pups..


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> We are having an issue getting the canin naturals up here in Canada so I have stopped using the show stopper. But I did like it for keeping nice weight on the dogs.


They still can not import to distributors to Canada but we can ship to consumers again.


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a black corso that not only wears out quick but add heat to the mix and he's not gonna do much. I started running him 3 days a week. When we get back from a run, I mix up the superfuel in a small amount of water. On days he doesnt run, I give it to him on top of his food. He loves it and always licks it up first. Recently we have been training for the AD and I've started him on the GoDog as well. When I take him to work with other decoys, they are amazed that he doesn't wear down.
Since I started the running and the SF at the same time, I can't say for sure if it was one or both but it's working for him and Im gonna keep it up.
Ive heard a lot of great reviews about showstopper. Label says it has omegas, e, probiotics and joint supplements. I recently bought some showstopper and Im going to drop the yogurt, joint strong, e and fish oil and see if it can take the place of all that.


----------



## Pamella Renaldi (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. I think I'm going to buy the Showstopper for a try.


----------

